
Building a nationwide carrier for under $1M [pdf] - nayuki
https://www.nanog.org/sites/default/files/3_Hoffman_Building_A_Nationwide_Carrier.pdf
======
meredydd
This is incredibly scrappy, not to mention hair-raising:

 _> A Single PE fed NZ’s primary 911 call center. [We] once moved this PE up
12U while in production without dropping a packet (or the router)._

